# Mr. Deeds



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

I'm thinking about seeing this movie tonight. Does anyone have any last-minute advice before I blow $9 on this?


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I thought it was alright.... the same supporting actors just a different plot like all his movies, i did laugh, but just wasnt impressed, have you seen the previews for his new animated movie? : puke :


----------

